# Return



## Sgirl23 (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, I got so many responses the last time I posted that I took a little hiatus from Dims, but I'm baaaaack. I'm also bigger than ever. I don't even know if anyone will remember me. Haha. Anyway, I was gaining before and then I stopped. I moved around a bit and had some new jobs...however, now i'm jobless again. Being jobless has increased my eating habits and this is the result. My weight exploded. 

View attachment 0611091359.jpg


View attachment 0611091400.jpg


View attachment 0611091621.jpg


View attachment 0611091622.jpg


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh, I don't think I could ever forget _you_.:wubu:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 12, 2009)

Heh, glad I could be of service. Nice to have you back hun *hugs*


----------



## VVET (Jun 12, 2009)

Sgirl23 said:


> Well, I got so many responses the last time I posted that I took a little hiatus from Dims, but I'm baaaaack. I'm also bigger than ever. I don't even know if anyone will remember me. Haha. Anyway, I was gaining before and then I stopped. I moved around a bit and had some new jobs...however, now i'm jobless again. Being jobless has increased my eating habits and this is the result. My weight exploded.



Wow, your belly has certainly outgrown those clothes!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome back  glad to see you've kept busy.


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I have been keeping busy. Even though I don't have a job at the moment, doesn't mean I'm a bump on a log. I've been writing and editing my book too! Also I have two pics I didn't have time to post before. 

View attachment 0612091509.jpg


View attachment 0612091423.jpg


----------



## Tracii (Jun 13, 2009)

Thats a nice belly for sure.Great legs too.Welcome back.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 13, 2009)

I remember you alright. You're that sexy, lazy, and gluttonous feedee who posted a thread in the erotic gaining forum. I must have read that one sooo many times. :wubu:

Love the extra poundage. =D You weren't kidding when you said your weight exploded. :smitten:


----------



## Nspens (Jun 13, 2009)

Is the s in your screename for smoking hot?


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jun 13, 2009)

Haha thanks everyone! I'm glad everyone's enjoying the pics.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 14, 2009)

Sgirl23 said:


> Haha thanks everyone! I'm glad everyone's enjoying the pics.



Beautiful photos, good to see your enjoyment and positivity; inspite of it all.


----------



## ebelzebub (Jun 15, 2009)

OHH MY!
I thought I already had something to dream about tonight, but you won...
And please, stay jobless, work at home, write, just keep going on!
Please...


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jun 15, 2009)

but remaining jobless means no income...and that sucks!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sgirl23 said:


> but remaining jobless means no income...and that sucks!



I can help you with that


----------



## Biglover (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome back Sgirl, you're looking better than ever! Love that smile and belly.


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone who wants to support me in a monetary fund...I welcome that. haha. kidding.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 15, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I can help you with that


Wow..you are the Don Corlioni of feeders!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Wow..you are the Don Corlioni of feeders!!



Corleone......but nah, I'm the Don King of Feeders, or the Arthur Dimmesdale.

Either way I'd love to help SGirl, she's a sweetheart


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jun 15, 2009)

Great work!:bow:


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jun 16, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Corleone......but nah, I'm the Don King of Feeders, or the Arthur Dimmesdale.
> 
> Either way I'd love to help SGirl, she's a sweetheart




aww thanks!


----------



## penelope porkchop (Jun 17, 2009)

Sence your unemployed and so obviosly beutiful have you considered a paysite. I hope you have.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Jun 17, 2009)

What A beautiful return it is.:wubu:


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jun 17, 2009)

I actually have never considered a paysite...but maybe I should.


----------



## penelope porkchop (Jun 17, 2009)

that would be awsome


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 17, 2009)

Sgirl23 said:


> but remaining jobless means no income...and that sucks!



Try a temp agency. They've saved my butt twice when I was unemployed, and came through for me with assignments that provided a steady paycheck for several months, and that eventually turned into offers for full-time employment. It takes some persistence, but the payoff is worth that.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy molies. You've gotten huge! Welcome back.

I'd definitely look at temp agencies; plenty of people I know have wound up getting hired by the company that they temp'ed for. In the meantime, I love that you're staying positive and productive. Way to go!


----------



## Caine (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking rather AMAZING there m'dear, just GRAND!


----------



## rollhandler (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad to see the prodigal fatgirl back. 
Thanks for returning and sharing your gain with us in pictures. 
Its good to see you maintained your sexy figure and made more of yourself in your absence. 
I also hope to see more of you and from you in the future.
Rollhandler


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey, I remember you! Good to see you're doing good! But sorry to hear you're jobless. Hope things get better for you!


----------



## palndrm (Jun 21, 2009)

Of course we remember you! and you have indeed gotten much fatter. but just to put into context, perhaps you'd like to post some of your earlier pics next to your new, fatter pics. How fun would that be?!


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jun 23, 2009)

I've tried a few temp places and some staffing placement places. I just haven't found anything in the area. I've also been looking for jobs everywhere basically. It just hasn't been the best time. I might just go back to school and get my masters.


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jun 24, 2009)

I failed to see that the postings had gone to a second page. haha. aww, i'm glad some folks remember me. i'll look for the old pictures and post some before and after pics. i'll get on that tom. not tonight though, cause it's late and i'm lazy. As for being jobless, I know a lot of people are jobless, I'm not the only one. I'm certainly not the only young one that's jobless either. As much as it sucks it could be way worse. In the mean time I'm gonna edit my book and think about going back to school to get my masters in social work too. I mean, I always have a plan.


----------



## wi-steve (Jun 29, 2009)

Beautiful. Just beautiful. Like take your breath away make your heart beat fast beautiful.


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Sgirl23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I finally have a job everyone! Nothing special, just at my public library. There's always food for me to munch on there! I love it!!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 16, 2009)

Yay! Congrats on the job. Hope the snacking has an effect on you.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sgirl23 said:


> I finally have a job everyone! Nothing special, just at my public library. There's always food for me to munch on there! I love it!!



If there is a change brought on my the food to munch on...be sure to show us ;-)


----------



## Sgirl23 (Aug 19, 2009)

I feel huge and I love it! Is there a difference you think? 

View attachment 0819091403.jpg


View attachment 0819091404.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd say that's a HUGGGGGEEEEEEE difference *kisses your cheek*


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 20, 2009)

WOW. :smitten:

Look at that belly hang. Look at those wide sides. 

8D Amazing. Your gain is coming along splendidly.

Lemme know if there's any way I can assist. :blush:


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 20, 2009)

That's some SERIOUS belly hang 

You look amazing.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats on finding work, I know how hard it can be! And you look beautiful, the extra weight really suits you. Thanks for sharing your photos.

Take care,
Brenda


----------



## Sgirl23 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome compliments everyone! You're welcome for sharing photos. I just had to buy size 26 pants to keep the belly at bay...jumped two sizes. It's a wonderful gaining experience!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 21, 2009)

Keeping the belly at bay X3

Why does every other post you make have some sexy turn of phrase in it? :wubu:


----------



## Sgirl23 (Nov 20, 2009)

I didn't think it was possible...but I'm bigger than ever. What do you think? 

View attachment 1120091218.jpg


View attachment 1120091218a.jpg


View attachment 1120091137.jpg


View attachment 1120091137a.jpg


----------



## Sgirl23 (Nov 20, 2009)

some more pics. 

View attachment 1120091109.jpg


View attachment 1120091109a.jpg


View attachment 1120091153.jpg


View attachment 1120091156a.jpg


----------



## penelope porkchop (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome belly.calling you sexy is like calling the sky blue.how much do you weigh now, and can we get more pics soon


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 20, 2009)

Sgirl23 said:


> I finally have a job everyone! Nothing special, just at my public library. There's always food for me to munch on there! I love it!!




A library job? Neat!

Yeah, I'm a reference librarian:happy:

All the best to you ~Gives the great belly a pat~:bow:


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Reggiano (Nov 20, 2009)

Amazingly awesome belly. How's the book coming? What's it on?

R.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 21, 2009)

Definitely bigger, and, of course, better.


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 21, 2009)

Definately brings a smile to my face as I wobble off to work shortly..lol :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 21, 2009)

Bigger than ever indeed! :smitten:

You grow girl! 

That tummy bulge just won't quit. @[email protected] It's incredible. You've got a gift for gluttony.

>.> Though, if you ever want somebody to help out, provide some tasty treats, run out to the store to satisfy random cravings, stuff you silly and give a nice tummy rub, gimme a ring. :blush:


----------



## MrRickster28 (Nov 23, 2009)

I cannot wait to see you after the holidays ! !:eat2:


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 23, 2009)

MrRickster read my mind....if she looks good now, what will Thanksgiving and x-mas food do to her?


----------



## Sgirl23 (Feb 10, 2010)

After the holidays...I have grown again and the jeans in the pic. the button popped off as i was taking pics. can't stop :eat1: What do you guys think? Bigger? 

View attachment IMAG0026.jpg


View attachment IMAG0027.jpg


View attachment IMAG0029.jpg


View attachment IMAG0030.jpg


View attachment IMAG0031.jpg


----------



## penelope porkchop (Feb 10, 2010)

Sgirl23 said:


> After the holidays...I have grown again and the jeans in the pic. the button popped off as i was taking pics. can't stop :eat1: What do you guys think? Bigger?




please yes bigger


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 10, 2010)

Sgirl23 said:


> After the holidays...I have grown again and the jeans in the pic. the button popped off as i was taking pics. can't stop :eat1: What do you guys think? Bigger?



looking bigger indeed!


----------



## forced into delurking (Feb 11, 2010)

The holidays sure did wonders for you. Your belly is absolutely incredible.


----------



## GordoNegro (Feb 12, 2010)

GordoNegro said:


> Definately brings a smile to my face as I wobble off to work shortly..lol :eat1:



You have me repeating myself, beautiful thing indeed. :happy:


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 14, 2010)

:eat2::wubu::smitten::bow:

That about covers it.


----------



## Sgirl23 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here are some other fun pics I took. 

View attachment IMAG0033.jpg


View attachment IMAG0034.jpg


View attachment IMAG0035.jpg


View attachment IMAG0036.jpg


View attachment IMAG0037.jpg


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 15, 2010)

well, that's new!
are you still gaining?


----------



## Sgirl23 (Feb 15, 2010)

yes, i believe this belly is not finished growing yet.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 15, 2010)

You are absolutly adorable. Love all the pics.Just the cutest belly


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 15, 2010)

Sgirl23 said:


> yes, i believe this belly is not finished growing yet.



is this an unintentional gain, or are you trying? because if it's unintentional, that's a mighty impressive metabolism...


----------



## GordoNegro (Feb 15, 2010)

If I knew an update was coming, I would have called off work and stayed home..lol Great set of photos, once again.


----------



## Sgirl23 (Feb 15, 2010)

I haven't really been trying...although I must admit I've been hungry and eating a lot.


----------



## GordoNegro (Feb 15, 2010)

Good to know and see, glad you can share with all of us here.


----------



## bbwsrule (Feb 17, 2010)

I certainly remember you from before, as well. Welcome back! And as everyone else says, you look fantastic!


----------



## Sgirl23 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you, thank you! I appreciate all the love. I've been stuffing myself silly and feel like I'm growing by the day.


----------



## penelope porkchop (Feb 18, 2010)

Sgirl23 said:


> Thank you, thank you! I appreciate all the love. I've been stuffing myself silly and feel like I'm growing by the day.



I think you are so beutiful, and I wish you would have weekly progress pics. How about a paysite. I just cant get enough of your gorgeous growing belly.


----------



## Sgirl23 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks! If anyone wants to help me with a paysite...come on down!


----------



## loopy (Feb 19, 2010)

You look fantastic!! I check this thread every day..I cant help it!! You look so amazing....wow!! Dream girl


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sgirl23 said:


> Thanks! If anyone wants to help me with a paysite...come on down!



been trying to for years lol


----------



## ebelzebub (Feb 24, 2010)

OHH!
This is just insane! 
Please, keep going on...


----------



## penelope porkchop (Mar 8, 2010)

It's been a couple of weeks sense we've heard from you. I'm jonesing for more pics from you please grace us with your beutiful belly soon.


----------



## Mirko (Apr 5, 2010)

I am new here... but this is the sexiest belly I have ever seen!


----------



## Sgirl23 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks again everyone. I've been super busy and haven't even been to visit this site in a long time. I will work on it. Don't worry. Soon my dears.


----------



## penelope porkchop (May 11, 2010)

cant wait 2 see new pics of you hope your belly is bigger


----------



## rustydog7 (May 12, 2010)

Sgirl23 said:


> Thanks again everyone. I've been super busy and haven't even been to visit this site in a long time. I will work on it. Don't worry. Soon my dears.



I hope we see you more soon, and I hope the busy is good. Hopefully you have had time to eat and have gotten bigger and sexier than ever.:wubu:


----------



## KHayes666 (May 12, 2010)

Sgirl23 said:


> Thanks again everyone. I've been super busy and haven't even been to visit this site in a long time. I will work on it. Don't worry. Soon my dears.



I'm patient. I know that no matter how you look you'll always be beautiful


----------



## forced into delurking (Jun 27, 2010)

I hope she hasnt left us. It has been about a month and a half. I cant wait to see an update.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 29, 2010)

forced into delurking said:


> I hope she hasnt left us. It has been about a month and a half. I cant wait to see an update.



Patience patience! The weight will be worth the wait


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jun 30, 2010)

here's one i just took. didn't think i was getting even fatter until i took these. p.s. jeans i wore previously the button is busted and i can barely get them over my hips now. 

View attachment GetAttachment.jpg


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jun 30, 2010)

yea...my clothes are getting tight...again. Hope everyone enjoys these. I'm enjoying getting even fatter than before. 

View attachment GetAttachment.jpg


View attachment GetAttachment-1.jpg


View attachment GetAttachment-2.jpg


View attachment GetAttachment-3.jpg


View attachment GetAttachment-4.jpg


----------



## forced into delurking (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you for the update. Yes I did enjoy the update because you look fantastic. I love how big and sexy your belly is getting. Can you say what size clothes you are wearing now? Will hope that you continue with your gaining and showing us here.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 4, 2010)

So, do we have patience to thank for this lovely update or is it the show of interest? Thank you very much for the pix and the update! It's great to hear you're enjoying yourself and it's delightful to get a glimpse of how much  . Sorry I didn't get to reply earlier, but let's just say seeing your post on my phone was enjoy to get me through some rough times.


----------



## London Lad (Jul 4, 2010)

Woah, you have one fantastic belly, so big & round, plus you're cute as well


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm spilling out of size 24 clothes(very tight). You're welcome for the update.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 9, 2010)

You must really be packing it away. =o Congrats on the overflowing sexy fatness!


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jul 18, 2010)

Let's see...I'm getting larger and larger. Here's me in a dress that used to fit a few years ago. Also, the other I used to wear these for interviews. 

View attachment GetAttachment.jpg


View attachment GetAttachment-1.jpg


View attachment GetAttachment-4.jpg


View attachment GetAttachment-2.jpg


View attachment GetAttachment-3.jpg


----------



## VVET (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh my you really fill them out


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow! You're a vision. :wubu: Wear that to an interview with me and you'd definitely get the job, or at least a sinecure :happy: .


----------



## rustydog7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sgirl you are looking fabulous, love the way that dress fits. You're so beautiful, i hope you keep getting bigger and bigger, you are sexier with every pound. Thanks for the updates.:smitten:


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's some before and after. 

View attachment s10902098_30482720_6694.jpg


View attachment s10902098_30482719_5962.jpg


View attachment GetAttachment-4.jpg


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jul 19, 2010)

don't know why they're so small, haha. Here's another one anyway.


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are the pics, whoops. Seems like my computer skills have left the building today. Haha. 

View attachment s578264531_1252637_111.jpg


View attachment attachment.jpg


----------



## MasterMike (Jul 22, 2010)

I have mixed emotions about your plight, on one hand I'm sorry you're out of work; I've been there myself and those are NOT good times. On the other you look fine and sexy since you've sitting at home and eating---WOW!!!! That big brown belly is truly a thing of beauty. I sincerely hope your fortunes do improve and you do find success with that book you're writing, but please don't lose that gorgeous thickness!!!


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a job now. There's nothing to worry about there. Thank you thought!


----------



## forced into delurking (Jul 30, 2010)

Glad to see that you are working. I will hope that you are enjoying the job and are behind a desk were that sexy belly can keep growing.


----------



## MasterMike (Jul 31, 2010)

Glad to hear that you're back on your feet again. Best of luck to you, Sgirl23;
and keep those sexy photos comin'! You have lovely eyes, beautiful skin, a great smile; not to mention that ever-growing belly!


----------



## degek2001 (Aug 2, 2010)

Like it to see how your belly has grown. Wow, looks very nice. Your belly is now huge! <3 Henk


----------



## forced into delurking (Oct 17, 2010)

It has been a couple of months and I hope you are doing well. Just curious if you have grown more lusicious and sexy.


----------



## Sgirl23 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not much to relay here. I've been working a lot, so not much change. Belly is getting too hard to pack into anything these days. 

View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0084.jpg


View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0085.jpg


View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0088.jpg


View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0089.jpg


View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0090.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Feb 6, 2011)

Dat belly! =0

Love the bulge and the overhang. Your tummy would be very nice to rub.


----------



## forced into delurking (Feb 6, 2011)

Incredible pictures. Will hope that you, your work and your book are doing well.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 7, 2011)

Sgirl23 said:


> Not much to relay here. I've been working a lot, so not much change.


Still a gorgeous sight to see; you'll grow, I'm sure of it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sgirl23 said:


> Not much to relay here. I've been working a lot, so not much change. Belly is getting too hard to pack into anything these days.



The fellas over in Paris are gonna love you lol


----------



## Sgirl23 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, it's been quite some time since I've posted anything. Mainly because I haven't been actively gaining. I haven't even been on this site in a long time. So I thought I'd surprise you all with some new pics. I didn't realize I was so freaking huge until I tried the clothes on. I'm fatter than ever. 

View attachment 100MEDIA$IMAG0037.jpg


View attachment 100MEDIA$IMAG0039.jpg


----------



## Sgirl23 (Dec 20, 2011)

There was another photo, but I guess the file was too large. It was a good one too! Enjoy all.


----------



## VVET (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes it looks like you have been busy accumulating pounds. Nice to hear from you again. Sorry you couldn't get your third pic to post. I'm sure we'll be seeing & hearing more in the future


----------



## bigbellyroll (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry about the job thing. I just went through that too and had the same side effect. Congrats on your fabulous belly.


----------



## bigbellyroll (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry about the job thing. I just went through that too and had the same side effect. Congrats on your fabulous belly.


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 21, 2011)

Best of Luck hoping all falls into your favor.


----------



## Sgirl23 (Dec 25, 2011)

I've been working steadily for the past 2 years. I work at a bookstore now. I can't stay away from books. I'm a nerd. Oh well. I stuffed myself silly today. Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all ate as well as I did.


----------



## VVET (Dec 25, 2011)

Sgirl23 said:


> I've been working steadily for the past 2 years. I work at a bookstore now. I can't stay away from books. I'm a nerd. Oh well. I stuffed myself silly today. Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all ate as well as I did.



Have to see later how much you did


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 26, 2011)

Wowza! =D Fatter than ever indeed! Just look at all that bellay hanging out. ^^

Hope you didn't have too much holiday hassle at the book store, and I'm glad you're still eating well.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow that's quite the belly you have so far. Keep up the good work!


----------



## forced into delurking (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope you had a Merry Christmas and that your 2012 will be something special. And before I forget you look fantastic. Take care


----------



## princesscurves (Dec 28, 2011)

Your belly is amazing  I love seeing the clear difference in before and after pics as its got bigger. 

Hope you had a lovely indulgent christmas! 

PC


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sgirl23 said:


> I've been working steadily for the past 2 years. I work at a bookstore now. I can't stay away from books. I'm a nerd. Oh well. I stuffed myself silly today. Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all ate as well as I did.



You're the best hun ;-)


----------



## ChaosElite (Mar 18, 2012)

you are so beautiful and your belly is so hot & sexy! Bigger is so much sexy :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Oel99 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aww yeahh more fats!


----------



## Sgirl23 (Dec 31, 2013)

Not really sure how many people follow this anymore, but I have an update. Since my last post I have found a job and settled into it and I'm also larger than ever. I haven't gotten myself to a scale. What do you guys think? Do I look bigger? 

View attachment 20131231_041248.jpeg


----------



## Sgirl23 (Dec 31, 2013)

These pics aren't the best, but will do for now. 

View attachment 20131231_041628.jpeg


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes lol


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 31, 2013)

My perception may be off in contrasting past and present photos, though glad to see you return to the forum being employed and joyful this last day of 2013.


----------



## Biglover (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, you are bigger! I might add, you also look better than ever. Must be a pretty good job!


----------



## forced into delurking (Jan 1, 2014)

Glad to see that you are working. That is very cool. And you do look bigger than before.  Will hope you can come back sooner than later.


----------



## Caine (Jan 1, 2014)

you do indeed look incredible and slightly bigger , you must feel great


----------



## mang (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi  congratulations sounds like 2013 was a good year for you, its nice to hear that you have gotten a new job


----------



## master-chao (Jan 3, 2014)

wow you look very good these days


----------

